# [TIA] HMI von einem Projekt in ein anderes kopieren



## MaGeU (28 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich verzweifle derzeit an einem Problem mit TIA V13 SP1 Upd5
Wir nutzen zum gemeinsamen Arbeiten an einem Projekt den Device-Proxy. In einem TIA Projekt ist die Steuerung (S7-1500) projektiert inkl. Peripherie und Achsen. Im anderen rein die HMI (TP900 Comfort) mit entsprechenden Device-Proxy für die Symbolik.

Am Ende der Arbeiten sollen die Projekte aber zusammengeführt werden.
Ich habe mich jetzt einige Zeit damit beschäftigt und versucht, die HMI aus dem einen Projekt in das andere zu kopieren.
Nachdem ich es erst lange nicht geschafft habe (TIA stürzte immer bei rund 90% Kopiervorgang ab) habe ich es dann (warum auch immer) auf einmal geschafft und zwar indem ich nicht in einem Projekt "kopieren" und im anderen "einfügen" nutzte sondern beide TIA Instanzen nebeneinander offen hatte und die HMI per Drag&Drop einfach rüber gezogen habe.

Um sicher zu gehen dass diese Vorgangsweise wirklich die Lösung war, habe ich einfach Testweise die Situation mit neuen Dummy-Projekten versucht nachzustellen, und siehe da: ich scheiterte erneut laufend an einem TIA-Absturz trotz identer Vorgehensweise.

Worauf ist in so einem Fall zu achten?
Was können Problemquellen sein?

Das reine Kopieren einer HMI von einem Projekt in ein anderes, habe ich schon oft durchgeführt, aber es ist in diesem Fall das erste mal, dass es sich um eine S7-1500 mit Symbolischem Zugriff handelt - die anderen Projekte waren 300er CPUs mit Absoluter Adressierung... schätze also dass es irgendwie mit der Symbolik zu tun hat?


----------



## faust (28 Dezember 2015)

Hallo MaGeU,

ich praktiziere mit einem Kollegen zusammen ein ähnliches Vorgehen, allerdings mit folgenden Unterschieden, vielleicht hilft es dir ja trotzdem:

Mein Kollege hat ein reines Steuerungsprojekt mit einer 1500er CPU. Ich bearbeite das zugehörige HMI in einem separaten Projekt, habe die gleiche Steuerung aber ebenfalls darin projektiert (ohne FBs, FCs und Steuerungs-DBs!!).
Der Informationsaustausch zwischen HMI- und Steuerungsprojekt erfolgt bei uns über beidseitig identisch projektierte PLC-Datentypen und mehreren, nur für diesen Zweck angelegte DBs. Solange diese DBs und die Datentypen identisch sind funktioniert alles perfekt.
Ein Umkopieren des HMI-Teils in das Steuerungsprojekt findet bei uns nicht statt.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## MaGeU (29 Dezember 2015)

Hallo faust,

danke für deine Antwort, aber leider hilft mir das nicht weiter - das parallel arbeiten funktioniert ja mit dem Device-Proxy auch ohne weiteres.
Der springende Punkt ist und bleibt das Zusammenführen der Projekte.

Nach abgeschlossener Inbetriebnahme wollen wir die Teilprojekte zusammenführen und als ein Gesamtprojekt in der Versionsverwaltung ablegen - dies erleichtert einfach spätere Servicearbeiten an der Anlage und teilweise wird von Kunden bzw deren Instandhaltung auch genau das gefordert dass sie nicht mehrere Teilprojekte sondern ein Gesamtprojekt übergeben bekommen.


----------



## ChristophD (29 Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr macht nach dem Zusammenführen auch noch einen Gesamtdownload des Gesamtprojektes, sonst könnt ihr das Zusammenführen auch sparen 

Versuch es doch mal über Referenzprojekt.
Öffne das Projekt mit der S7-1500
Dann unter Menü "Ansicht -> Referenzprojekte" aktivieren
nun bei Referenzprojekte (links im Baum) das HMI Projekt öffnen
nun das HMI Gerät aus dem Referenzprojekt ind das CPU Projekt ziehen,

Funzt das besser?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MaGeU (29 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Christoph,

danke für den Tipp, klappt aber leider auch nicht besser.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2015)

Ob es unterschied macht weiß ich nicht,

Versuch mal statt das HMI, der SPS in das HMI Projekt rein zu kopieren. Sprich andersrum.


----------



## Alommel (2 September 2016)

Hallo Fred,
darf ich hier mal eine Rückfrage stellen.
Ich hab ein ähnliches Projekt, also ein Kollege erstellt das Programm für eine PLC S7-1500 in einem Projekt und ich arbeite an einer Visu für diese CPU für ein Mobil Panel.
Wenn ich richtig Verstanden habe führt ihr die beiden Projekte also Parallel und stimmt euch bei den DB's ab? (das heisst dann wohl das ihr die DB's regelmäßig austausch?)
Mein Problem ist das das Projekt noch wächst, es gibt also sowohl in der PLC als auch beim HMI ständig neue Tags, was einen ständigen Austausch der DB's erfodert. 
Verkauft wurde ja eine Multiuser Fuknktionalität- es sollten also mehrer User an einem Projekt arbeiten können, geht aber wohl noch nicht?
Meine Frage wäre , welchen Sinn haben die HMI-Variblentabellen -  die kann man wohl mit denen der PLC abgleichen?

Für hilfreiche Tips oder Dokus wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Armin


----------



## ChristophD (2 September 2016)

Hi,

naja das Mulituser im aktuellen TIA V13 (SP1) ist nicht wirklich Multiuser wie man das von Classic kennt.

Bei der Konstellation die Du beschreibst würde ich eher auf IPE und Proxy setzen.
Sprich der Kollege welcher die PLC programmiert liefert Dir die HMI relevanten Daten per IPE File welche du dann in deinem Project über eine PROXY PLC einbindest.
Damit könnt ihr einfach und schnell die Daten austauschen bei änderungen.
Die Daten kann der Kollege im TIA Portal an der PLC mit "Geräte Proxy Daten" -> neue Geräte Proxy Daten erzuegen anlegen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## faust (3 September 2016)

Hallo Armin,



Alommel schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich richtig Verstanden habe führt ihr die beiden Projekte also Parallel und stimmt euch bei den DB's ab? (das heisst dann wohl das ihr die DB's regelmäßig austausch?)
> ...


Ja, das ist korrekt, wobei ich eines nochmals herausstellen möchte: ich nutze in meinem HMI-Projekt KEINEN DeviceProxy, sondern habe die gleiche Steuerung (mit identischen Einstellungen, aber ohne Erweiterungsmodule oder dezentraler Peripherie) projektiert! Dazu dann NUR die DBs, welche extra für den Datenaustausch "HMI <-> SPS" angelegt wurden.



Alommel schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Problem ist das das Projekt noch wächst, es gibt also sowohl in der PLC als auch beim HMI ständig neue Tags, was einen ständigen Austausch der DB's erfodert.
> ...


Das ist aber bei der beschriebenen Konstellation kein Problem: DBs in einem der beiden Projekte erweitern/ändern, DBs per Global-Bibliothek in das andere Projekt kopieren (vorher die bestehenden DBs löschen), vollständig übersetzen - fertig.



Alommel schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage wäre , welchen Sinn haben die HMI-Variblentabellen -  die kann man wohl mit denen der PLC abgleichen?
> ...


Die HMI-Variablentabellen beinhalten ja alle Variablen, die im HMI verwendet werden. Sogenannte interne Variablen spielen bei dem o.g. Procedere keine Rolle, die Variablen mit Steuerungsanbindung werden beim vollständigen Übersetzen adressmäßig aktualisiert - wenn das Symbol nicht verändert wurde.
Wichtig: Falls neue Variablen in den HMI-PLC-DBs projektiert wurden muss ich diese natürlich auch in den HMI-Variablentabelle manuell neu anlegen.


Gruß, Fred


----------

